# Palin says Obama's policies have US on road to ruin



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

SANTA BARBARA, Calif., Feb 4 (Reuters) - Republican Sarah Palin said on Friday an explosion of government spending and debt under President Barack Obama and his fellow Democrats had put the United States on "the road to ruin."

In a tribute to former President Ronald Reagan, the potential 2012 White House contender said leaders in Washington had lost sight of the values that made Reagan a Republican icon and a hero to conservatives -- a belief in limited government, low taxes and personal freedoms.

"This is not the road to national greatness, it is the road to ruin," Palin said of the growth in government spending, budget deficits, joblessness and housing foreclosures under Obama. "The federal government is spending too much, borrowing too much, growing and controlling too much," she said.

Palin says Obama's policies have US on road to ruin | Reuters


----------



## Frank Costanza (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe she can kill a bear on the next tribute


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

I've always liked Sarah. I think she's a smart, sincere woman, who doesn't get the credit she deserves. Sure, she's quirky... but who doesn't like an attractive, intelligent female who can camp out, shoot a gun, and gut a fish w/ the best of them? I admire her.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Obama is what he is, a socialist. I hope the nitwits that voted for him (hope and change) are proud of their vote............PS: Obama's "famous" Cairo (Egypt) speech did wonders huh?


----------

